# eCabinets Systems Lighting effects



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here are some tricks that I have learned on applying lighting effects in eCabinets custom layout. Please post any comments and/or suggestions below in the comment section. And be sure to subscribe to get all of my latest tips and tricks. https://youtu.be/Tj59OumOElA
Thanks. Scott


----------

